# Housing with an axolotl.



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone on here keeps anything else in the tank with their axolotl other than another axolotl and what?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i looked into this a while ago and it seems some people have more success than others. iv read posts on the axolotl forum (Beginner Newt, Salamander, Axolotl & Help Topics - Axolotls (<i>Ambystoma mexicanum</i>) at Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Portal) about people successfully keeping shrimp colonies with there axies, and it seems many peole manage to keep aquatic snails in with them. personally, mines an aggressive little git and will go for anything i put in the tank (including my hand while trying to clean it as i found out this morning :bash. im considering trying him with some full grown snails, in the hope that he wont attack anything bigger than his head, but i dont know if il do it or not.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had cherry shrimp and guppies in with my axolotl...plus regular small snails that have hitched a ride with plants. All however are gleefully eaten over time, but that was why they where put in. I raised the shrimp and guppies in a seperate tank as feeder food, but ended up liking both that I rarely used them :whistling2:


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool! I've kept small fish with him for feeding on but wonder if anyones kept anything bigger? I know you have to balance sixe out so niether can eat the other, once considered a cold water like plec but was worried it might cling on to him so decided against it.


----------



## forestpisces (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey i have 2 rather old axies in with bit's and bobs from what was previously in the tank. So stocking is as follows: x2 adult axolotls, 1 platy, 1 glolight tetra, 1 dwarf gourami. 
The axies arn't bothered by them and merrily waddle about the place and i've had no problems with nipping although i know others that have. On the whole it generally isnt advised to keep axies with anything due to their delicate frills :smile:


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I have heard of a few people who keep them outside in ponds etc, thought some must have fish in there and the occasional frog!


----------



## erzs (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd only keep axolotls of similar size with axolotls, nothing else other than live food sources such as cherry shrimp as suggested above. =] There are quite a few horror stories over at caudata.org! Some people might have been lucky enough to house them with other things but I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont think I'm brave enough to even put another axo in with him :lol2:
Just interested what others have done.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

forestpisces said:


> Hey i have 2 rather old axies in with bit's and bobs from what was previously in the tank. So stocking is as follows: x2 adult axolotls, 1 platy, 1 glolight tetra, 1 dwarf gourami.
> The axies arn't bothered by them and merrily waddle about the place and i've had no problems with nipping although i know others that have. On the whole it generally isnt advised to keep axies with anything due to their delicate frills :smile:


How did you manage this with their differing temperature requirements?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

forestpisces said:


> Hey i have 2 rather old axies in with bit's and bobs from what was previously in the tank. So stocking is as follows: x2 adult axolotls, 1 platy, 1 glolight tetra, 1 dwarf gourami.
> The axies arn't bothered by them and merrily waddle about the place and i've had no problems with nipping although i know others that have. On the whole it generally isnt advised to keep axies with anything due to their delicate frills :smile:


How can you keep that stocking? I'm sure Axolotls require room temperature or less? And those fish are tropical requiring around 26*c. Even though they may 'just be fish' it is another animal which you aren't caring for properly. I'd rehome them into a tropical tank and IF you need to keep another species with your axolotl I'd recommend these:

Shrimp species
Danios
flagfish
White cloud mountain minnows
Paradise fish

These are known 'coldwater' fish and most are very fast swimmers so should be safe in the aquarium.:2thumb:


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I have also had danios in with him once, he managed to eat them!!!! Do you think there is anything that would be suitable as a tank companion that would be good at cleaning the bottom of the tank? I suppose snails would only clean the sides?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ninnipoo said:


> I have also had danios in with him once, he managed to eat them!!!! Do you think there is anything that would be suitable as a tank companion that would be good at cleaning the bottom of the tank? I suppose snails would only clean the sides?


Catfish and loaches don't 'clean' the bottom of the tank to be precise, they just feed down there. Snails will eat the algae whether it is. I wouldn't recommend any species to be kept with Axolotl.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

How can tropical fish such as guppies go with cold water axolotls!? So confused... I have both of these as pets in completely different set ups, e.g. water type, temperatures, water current strength, lighting, etc. Explanation?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

In my case the guppies where raised in their own set up and fed as feeder food for the axolotl. However there was one that survived 8 months with 3 axolotl, which as you know are kept at far cooler temperatures. Further additions where added while he was still there and they got consumed quickly. Guppies will survive in cooler water, I do not remember any ever breeding - though I would see courtship behaviour.


----------

